
Here's a look at the 'spaceship' - taytus
http://venturebeat.com/2014/04/21/apple-spaceship-campus-video/
======
afhdshufdufdo
It would be nice if they had used the money they put into this building
towards a philanthropic goal instead.

Say what you will about Bill Gates, but he has used much of his and Warren
Buffett's money for truly great things.

------
samstave
It will be really interesting to see the diff in morale/productivity/happiness
between Apple employees in this building vs the 3,800 engineers in the new FB
"one-giant-room"

